
Netflix’s ‘How to Sell Drugs Online (Fast)` -Creators on the New German Original - infominer
https://variety.com/2019/tv/festivals/netflix-how-to-sell-drugs-online-fasts-creators-new-german-original-1203182436/
======
infominer
I just found this on Netflix and have had it on in the background while I
work.

Supposedly based on real life, and it seems pretty legit.

I'm pretty excited to give it a closer look.

[https://www.netflix.com/title/80218448](https://www.netflix.com/title/80218448)

